# Ordering from "Thin Blue Foods" ?



## Chasdev (Jan 31, 2020)

Anybody have experience ordering from them, as in how long does it take to receive ordered items?
I ordered a T shirt for the wife on Jan 18 and have not received the tracking info as yet.
I sent an email to "help" but no joy as of yet.


----------

